# Lied to get mom to circ, said bfing is primitive



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

We have a local family practice doc and Nurse Practitioner who is very much pro-circ and anti-bfing and anti-co-sleeping. I work for the hospital they are affiliated with. (though am currently on mat leave)

I know this doc quite well. He is quite rude to the nurses. He hangs up on us regularly when we call when a patient is going bad, yells at us for waking him, etc. That stuff I can tolerate. But he is quite the UA violation. I never liked him to begin with.

Now I am hearing some horror stories from mama's from our local play group. He talked the one mom into circing her boy, by telling her that she would have to forcibly retract him and clean UNDER the forskin with a q-tip every diaper change.







She was scared, and didn't want to do that, so she believed him and had her boy circ'd. He regretted it when she later found out that was far from true.









The Nurse Practitioner told another mama that bfing is primitive and greatly encourages weaning. I don't know her personally, but from what I hear she isn't too nice of a person or practitioner.

There is NO CHOICE for many local moms here for which providers to go to. We are in the boonies. Its a dirt poor area and many women have govt funded medical insurance. There is another practice 35 miles away, but it is in the next state and their insurance will not cover it. Also, for many of these women, transportation is a problem. These women NEED to go to this practice. There really isn't a choice.

What can I do to help fix this without jeopardizing my employment? (I don't want to work for another hospital, remember, its a far drive to another place and gas prices are awful!) I feel for all of the poor local mama's. They and their children deserve better than this. Is there anything I can do? Would sending them info help, or do you think they will just trash it?

I am so glad my dh has other insurance so we do not have to go to this place and we can go to the place out of state. I really feel for all of the moms who are tricked into circing and weaning. BFing rates are so low here to begin with, it sucks seeing those who bf talked out of it.


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

Can you become an FNP?


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Can you report him to the state medical board anonymously??


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BugMacGee* 
Can you become an FNP?









I can't take anymore loans... And if I didn't have young children I would!

I wonder if reporting him would do any good or if it would just get the shoulder shrug and forgotten.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New_Natural_Mom* 
Can you report him to the state medical board anonymously??

Hey good Idea. That just sucks,sorry.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

Do you have any friends in the area who could get together to do some classes with you. If you could get some suppliers to donate a few things and serve snacks you might get a decent turnout. You could present the facts in a fun and memorable way but also provide "proof" from the AAP on circumcision and bf.


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

this suggestion won't do anythng to improve that office but its my understanding that if you live w/in 60 miles of a state line then you can go out of state even w/ state funded insurance like medicaid.........

other thsn thst i agree with reporting him and doing a class if you're up for that...


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

I hope you will at least have info sent to both the MD and the NP for circ & bf. I believe you can contact someone from DOC or Marilyn Milos and get intact care info sent to their offices. You can also get a copy of the WHO breastfeeding policy. It may be possible to contact your local WIC office to see if they have info on breastfeeding they can send to their offices.
I'm anti-circ but I'm sure leaving boys intact cuts into that doctor's profits! I'm sure that's why he gives false info. He wants those boys circed so he can make more $$$. But I can't understand why they would discourage bf!
And you might give a hard push for your hospital to include intact care guidelines in the patient discharge packet or to hand it out at childbirth classes.
Good luck!


----------



## white_queen_22 (Jan 14, 2006)

Send an anonymous complaint - he should NOT be forcing women to make choices they do not want to make. Can you encourage any of the other women to write letters to the clinic or to the editor?


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

File an anonymous complaint. Then tell everyone you know who has gotten horrible advice from him to file their own complaints. They need to hear from the mothers who were told "bf is primitive," etc. especially considering the AAP's statements on bf.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Would you like me to send something to the office? You can PM me.









Does the county dept of health have a bf'ing encouragement program? Or WIC? Any of the gov't entities working on bf'ing rates should know what they're up against. Maybe they'd like to try to share some materials with them as well.

Is this clinic affiliated with a big health system? If so, they probably have rules about what kind of advice can be given.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
Would you like me to send something to the office? You can PM me.









Does the county dept of health have a bf'ing encouragement program? Or WIC? Any of the gov't entities working on bf'ing rates should know what they're up against. Maybe they'd like to try to share some materials with them as well.

Is this clinic affiliated with a big health system? If so, they probably have rules about what kind of advice can be given.

I don't think there is a program to encourage bfing. There is WIC here but they don't really encourage bfing. It is affiliated with a health system, but it is very small. I know you are close by, so I am going to PM you to let you know who I am talking about.


----------



## PinkinPA (Feb 26, 2007)

make up a flyer countering their claims citing sources with more accurate information and put on some websites of interest.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkinPA* 
make up a flyer countering their claims citing sources with more accurate information and put on some websites of interest.

Yep. I'd accidentally leave flyers all over the place. Not obviously.

They may get mad. They may scream. They may make a big deal about it.

But they WILL tone it down after. No one likes being the negative "talk of the town." It should be good for about 9 months of rumour milling. Enough for one set of women.

Then do it again in about 9 months.









The idea is to plant just enough public doubt that they will feel compelled to tone their idiocy down. Not that they'll change, but enough that having people come in and be asking questions or not taking them seriously will effect them.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demeter9* 
Yep. I'd accidentally leave flyers all over the place. Not obviously.

They may get mad. They may scream. They may make a big deal about it.

But they WILL tone it down after. No one likes being the negative "talk of the town." It should be good for about 9 months of rumour milling. Enough for one set of women.

Then do it again in about 9 months.









The idea is to plant just enough public doubt that they will feel compelled to tone their idiocy down. Not that they'll change, but enough that having people come in and be asking questions or not taking them seriously will effect them.


Maybe I can put one up at the grocery store. There is only 1 food store here, so anyone who eats would see it.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Does your hospital give birthing classes? Maybe talk to that instructor to see if he/she can give the mom's in the class honest information on circ. and bfing.

See if you can get your hospital to give birthing/new patenting classes. Talk to LLL and see if they have someone in the area to do classes.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

No, no birthing classes, and no local LLL.







It's a backwards little area. Anything like that you have to cross state lines for.


----------



## cyberfish (Aug 13, 2005)

Are YOU in a position to offer informal childbirth classes, either independently or through your hospital? I don't know if there are formal qualifications to do that sort of thing but seems like if you're a nurse and a mom you'd be "qualified."


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I am not qualified, I do not work in the OB department. I do medical/surgical nursing. I do not want the liability associated with working OB.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh wow, I just read this and I am speechless Gooey! How terrible! What an awful, awful person. I am thinking of something you can do...give me time and I will get back to you.....


----------



## azjen43 (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't know where you are, but in my state, the Department of Health Services has a Breastfeeding Coordinator and maybe your state does, too. It might be worth a call to your state capitol to see if you can get some help there.


----------

